# Probably The Best Registration Ever



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi All,

Very busy at the moment, but just had to share this with you as seen on one of my other forums:










Priceless!

Regards

Chris


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Love it! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sue


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

G2EWS said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Very busy at the moment, but just had to share this with you as seen on one of my other forums:
> 
> ...


Is there a cure for this forum overload :?: :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

TDG said:


> Is there a cure for this forum overload :?: :wink: :wink: :wink:


Now that would be a good idea. I have in excess of 20 forums I am a member of. Tend to use them when needed or if I see someone who needs help.

Regards

Chris


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*another*

..........another in the same vain, seen in Luxembourg (and we thought they were above this sort of thing :lol: :lol: :lol: )
http://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/15887946.jpg

cb


----------

